# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  wassertemperaturen neusiedler see

## dudikoff

hallo zusammen,
da ich mir berlege an ostern einen kleinen surftrip zu machen, wollte ich mal fragen ob jemand einen internetlink oder erfahrungswerte zu wind, wetter und vor allem wassertemperatur am neusiedlersee hat.
Gru und danke fr die Hilfe

----------


## Schattensurfer

www.windfinder.com - Podersdorf

Im Moment hat der See inetwa 6-8C, wird aber stndlich wrmer  :Happy:  soll ja warm werden ber Ostern.

lg

----------


## wipeoutguru

sieht nicht gut aus ber ostern! zu stabile wetterlage.

http://www.windguru.cz/de/index.php?sc=33

http://www.sport-schneider.com/content/view/25/65/

lg, christian

----------


## -=Mr2=-

Naja, mit ein bissl Glck hast bers ganze Wochenende Sdwind. Dann heits aber ab nach Weiden ca. 10km nrdlich von Podersdorf. Wasser hat mittlerweile glaub ich 16 und warm wirds auch bers WE. nur leider is der Sdwind immer ein Hund, der kommt und geht wann er will, da kann die prognose auch ganz schn daneben liegen.

----------

